# Ridiculous GM soap myth



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

on Craftserver (formerly candletech) there was a thread started about how to store fresh GM for soaping. Someone posted, "pasturize your GM first!!! There are some states with laws..." or some such. She said there was a thread on the dish about it...I tried to find it briefly but really it wasn't worth my time.

I did reply that I just could not see how pasturization would kill anything more than saponification would. Too me it just seems ridiculous and who needs the extra step? Of course when I make lotion that is a competely different story...

Sometimes it just bugs me...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's why I tend to glaze over most gm soap threads on other boards. For most of them it's just another additive whereas our soapmaking revolves around it.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

You have no idea how many times I have read, "this soap is GM. I added 1 Tb Gm powder at trace" or some such and it's not a little 2 lb batch either. I practically have to break my fingers to keep from replying to those posts! Grrrr. :crazy I have very rarely taken advice about GM soaping from other boards but I do often open my big mouth to give it and there are times when patience is a valuable commodity (one I'm not so good at!)


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:faint omg, you put gm in your soap! :crazy the sky is falling the sky is falling :rofl

I hear you Bethany. Some people just amaze me sometimes. I quit going to the other forums, I get my self into too much trouble there. Hang in there baby, it'll get better. (not) but we can always hope right? Just think of how nice your soap is compared to theirs. And that you can truly claim it's lable contents.

Sheryl


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a goat buyer that is coming back to pick up some more does this summer- she is coming for a soap demo too. She thought you always had to pasteurize your goat milk first! I had never heard that malarkey until she told me that. I am always amazed at the stupid stuff you hear about making GM soap. The most amazing part is that people believe the idi-- oops! I mean _uninformed_ soap makers advice, and not those of us that make _real_ GM soap.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I know I have read it in a couple of books, but after studying saponification I just didn't get how anything could survive!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Another one is the temps of your oils and temps of your lye mix... Has to be the same.. NOT at all... I never and I mean never take temps.. have not had a batch separate on me in a long long time.. OPPs watch it happen now.. LOL
Barbara
Yep, most that claim that they have goat milk soap, either add powdered, or buy the melt and pour.. and they don't know what they are talking about..


----------

